# Urgent research // $60 for 30mins of your time



## sonny sethi (Sep 27, 2021)

Hey All,
I work with Zip (or Zip pay), a Buy now pay later company.

I urgently need to conduct 6-7 zoom interviews with "Uber drivers that are currently waiting to get approved by Uber' or "have applied/but not completed their sign up" or "dropped off from signing up" - this will involve conducting a 30mins 1:1 Zoom call with this person by our team, and answering questions on what expenses are incurred during sign-up, how expensive it is to sign up to become an Uber driver, how can companies like Zip help fund the cost of signing up, etc. 

We are looking to speak to drivers in VIC, QLD, SA and QA only (not NSW).

We are hoping to conduct these on *28th September (evening) or 29th September (anytime)*, where participants will be incentivised $60 for 30mins for their time. 

Is this something your team can urgently help out with? Feel free to email me on [email protected]

Thanks, Sonny


----------

